# How to save money on vaping? I got my kayfun 4 for $27



## MorganSa (3/2/15)

To start, I'm not a mean guy actually. But been vaping for so long as I have, I began to recognise that I spent too much on vaping. My wife complained to me about the expenses on my vape. I self questioned and found: I got two kids to raise and house mortgage. I really need to save a little bit more even though I cannot stop loving playing my vaporisers, look at my list:evod, aerotank mega, aspire nautilus, atlantis, subtank mini, eleaf istick 20w, 30w, itaste 134, vtr, svd, kayfun series drippers. Now I only shop my gears when vendors launch sale events. What can I do to reduce my expense on it rather than quitting it? BTW, a minute ago, I bought my kayfun 4 for only $27, decent price!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

Well, saving money and vaping doesn't really go hand in hand. Self restraint I would say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (3/2/15)

Hi my name is MorganSA and I am addicted to buying vape gear.

"Hi MorganSA"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (3/2/15)

MorganSa said:


> To start, I'm not a mean guy actually. But been vaping for so long as I have, I began to recognise that I spent too much on vaping. My wife complained to me about the expenses on my vape. I self questioned and found: I got two kids to raise and house mortgage. I really need to save a little bit more even though I cannot stop loving playing my vaporisers, look at my list:evod, aerotank mega, aspire nautilus, atlantis, subtank mini, eleaf istick 20w, 30w, itaste 134, vtr, svd, kayfun series drippers. Now I only shop my gears when vendors launch sale events. What can I do to reduce my expense on it rather than quitting it? BTW, a minute ago, I bought my kayfun 4 for only $27, decent price!


Hi @MorganSa 

How long are you vaping?

I, and im sure many here on the forum started the same way. Buying new gear all the time, HAVE to try everything.

Things do settle down after a few months, or sometimes longer.

What worked for me is, when buying new gear, sell off/ pass on the old ones. That way you dont have a bundle of things you 'might' use.


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

If you keep to one or two devices and then go DIY on your juices, you'll save a ton of money. It's the hardware that attracts us and make us sin.
ATM I'm only using my Reo and my sigelei 100W and the two atties I have on them. I need nothing more, yet I have ordered 3 new atties (let's call it a relapse), but after that I'll settle down and just concentrate on making the best juices for me. (Maybe later I'll market them)
I made a rule, I will not buy those expensive juices, and I don't, because the ones that I mix myself are excellent. I love my own DIY's that I do and it saves me A LOT of money.
Best answer I can give you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorganSa (3/2/15)

Sprint said:


> Hi my name is MorganSA and I am addicted to buying vape gear.
> 
> "Hi MorganSA"


You cannot be more funny!


----------



## ESH (3/2/15)

Hi @MorganSa I' also started off by buying just about everything that I saw, but after a while I settled down to my favorites and now plan my buys.
So perhaps plan your buys and properly justify them.
That seems to work for me.


----------



## MorganSa (3/2/15)

zadiac said:


> If you keep to one or two devices and then go DIY on your juices, you'll save a ton of money. It's the hardware that attracts us and make us sin.
> ATM I'm only using my Reo and my sigelei 100W and the two atties I have on them. I need nothing more, yet I have ordered 3 new atties (let's call it a relapse), but after that I'll settle down and just concentrate on making the best juices for me. (Maybe later I'll market them)
> I made a rule, I will not buy those expensive juices, and I don't, because the ones that I mix myself are excellent. I love my own DIY's that I do and it saves me A LOT of money.
> Best answer I can give you.



Thanks..I'm not tend to DIY juice, currently I preferr dripping. So I bought this kayfun 4( detailed info goes here http://www.heavengifts.com/Heatvape-Kayfun-4-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-Kit.html) (What is dripping goes here  ); I thought the cloud and the warm vapor it delivers is best I ever taste now. So I decided to go dripping myself!


----------



## MorganSa (3/2/15)

ESH said:


> Hi @MorganSa I' also started off by buying just about everything that I saw, but after a while I settled down to my favorites and now plan my buys.
> So perhaps plan your buys and properly justify them.
> That seems to work for me.



For this industry is booming all the time, how did you guys restrain yourself well enough to reject the tempting gears


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

MorganSa said:


> Thanks..I'm not tend to DIY juice, currently I preferr dripping. So I bought this kayfun 4( detailed info goes here http://www.heavengifts.com/Heatvape-Kayfun-4-RDA-Rebuildable-Atomizer-Kit.html) (What is dripping goes here  ); I thought the cloud and the warm vapor it delivers is best I ever taste now. So I decided to go dripping myself!




Well, if you're not going to DIY, then saving money will be hard. Juices are expensive. It costs me around R500 every 3 months or so to buy flavors, nic and base juices (PG and VG). So for me, vaping has become very cheap (if I don't relapse and buy new hardware).
I'm not willing to pay R100 and up for 30ml of juice just because other people are crazy about them and they have awesome names. The juices that I've made are on par with the juices that I've bought in the past and some are even better.
So it's a choice you'll have to make. Do I want to save money or turn my vaping into a hobby and spend a lot of cash? Your choice


----------



## MorganSa (3/2/15)

zadiac said:


> Well, if you're not going to DIY, then saving money will be hard. Juices are expensive. It costs me around R500 every 3 months or so to buy flavors, nic and base juices (PG and VG). So for me, vaping has become very cheap (if I don't relapse and buy new hardware).
> I'm not willing to pay R100 and up for 30ml of juice just because other people are crazy about them and they have awesome names. The juices that I've made are on par with the juices that I've bought in the past and some are even better.
> So it's a choice you'll have to make. Do I want to save money or turn my vaping into a hobby and spend a lot of cash? Your choice


That makes sense, for a heavy vaper as I am, mix my own juice should be on list. I appreciate your advice!


----------



## Mitch (3/2/15)

@zadiac where do you get your supplies for DIYing? I've been wanting to look into doing this but as I've only been vaping for about 6-7 months i'm a little unsure how to go about getting the best bang for my buck. From what i've seen the start up needed for a DIY kit is a bit pricey but i'm sure the upkeep is manageable.


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

I buy my flavors from Vapour Mountain, my VG from Pick n Pay (It's BP grade) or Dischem and my PG and nic from SkyBlue. All in all it costs me around R500 and it lasts me 3 months or more. I buy about a litre of VG at a time. I use VG the most as I like high VG juices.
The VG i buy is "Dolly Varden pure glycerine BP". Available at PnP, Dischem, probably at checkers and Clicks too. It's like R25 for 250ml.

You don't need a startup kit. Just same glass bottles for the mixing and steeping. Some syringes for measuring and a good ejuice recipe program like ejuice me up. http://ejuice.breaktru.com/ 
and of course some dropper bottle to put your juice in for dripping, filling, etc. but I'm sure you have old bottles left. Just clean them with water and vodka and you're good to go.
Vaping can be VERY cheap if you don't relapse into buying hardware on a regular basis. two or three mods with atties/tanks and you're good. 
You need to swop out juices about twice or more a day to prevent vapor's tongue (vapor's fatigue).
I normally have about 3 to 6 different juices handy at any given time that I can swop out.


----------



## Mitch (3/2/15)

Thanks @zadiac, that's a great help man. I'm going to start looking into it right away, and in your opinion the VM flavours are tasty?


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

Mitch said:


> Thanks @zadiac, that's a great help man. I'm going to start looking into it right away, and in your opinion the VM flavours are tasty?



Yes, I like their flavors, but the flavors from SkyBlue are also great. I haven't bought flavors from anywhere else so far. Will need to import some at some point to expand my pallet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mitch (3/2/15)

I've got a friend that lives in Amsterdam and he makes his own juices and when he came down last I tried his favourite (Vanilla Custard) he gets his flavors from www.capellaflavordrops.com it was delicious and at that stage I wasn't interested in vaping and still on the stinkies. That vape was what got caught my interest in vaping. Maybe add it to your list for when you start importing your flavors


----------



## zadiac (3/2/15)

Mitch said:


> I've got a friend that lives in Amsterdam and he makes his own juices and when he came down last I tried his favourite (Vanilla Custard) he gets his flavors from www.capellaflavordrops.com it was delicious and at that stage I wasn't interested in vaping and still on the stinkies. That vape was what got caught my interest in vaping. Maybe add it to your list for when you start importing your flavors



Very nice! Thanks. Will look into that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (3/2/15)

Money saving is simple,second hand is king,dont expect to own the newest.im happy with top of the range...last month.
I may not break any boundaries,but i also dont break the bank.

Hana clone,orchid and plumeveil clones...delivered, for under R500


----------



## Arthster (3/2/15)

I learned along time ago, you either have self controle... or your flat broke from the second day after payday. I sleep better at night thinking that saving money is bull squirt, you can't take the stuff with you when your innings in the match called life is up. That's what I keep telling myself... and will keep thinking that until i believe that.

in short BUY MORE MODS!!!

Just kidding bud. but self control is a major thing. Do you really need 5 50watt mods when you never vape over 30watts?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (3/2/15)

must say I too fell into the trap early on , buying anything and everything I saw ... luckily I have settled down now and very selectively buying mostly tanks or juice. Guess I'll get into the dripping later on but for now I am sorted..... I think if you can stick to 1 x mech mod , 1 x decent VW/VV mod , 1 x EDC mod/mech with a tank/dripper for each that should cover it. I pretty much aproach it now as I do my knife collecting , one in , one out that way you have your 'kitty' of gear and trade/sell within that scope (I know VERY hard to do and you do go off the rails at times).

This does bring up the question , are the ecig companies holding back on us poor sods who always want the latest and greatest ... what is it that compels us to want to collect more things ? Anyway wine must be talking so .... 

Also the DYI route seems the way to go , time is just a factor for me so I will gladly pay that little extra , support local , and just pick up and go (or vape  ) *metal note need to buy some more Melinda's Vanilla Custard*


----------

